# has everyone gave up for the year



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

man things sure are quiet ???


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

agreed , but I'm sure as hell about to be on the water every chance I get. I just put a new engine on the boat so I'm ready to go. Hope to see ya'll out there.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

I have, time to hunt other things.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Time to redo the boat and get ready for March Hopefully the Sand Is.Light House project won't mess the water up


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Time to redo the boat and get ready for March Hopefully the Sand Is.Light House project won't mess the water up


Please explain the project. I haven't heard.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Let's go try.
jr


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



mekell said:


> Flounder9.75 said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


They plan on Reconnecting the Light house with Sand Is . Which means pumping a lot of sand.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> They plan on Reconnecting the Light house with Sand Is . Which means pumping a lot of sand.


Please explain which light and what sand Island are you referring to? :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The one south of DAUPIN IS


----------

